# Tap Water?



## Davio615xx (Jul 2, 2007)

Can tap water be used when starting a saltwater setup? and can any kind of coral be kept without spending thousands on lighting?


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Right now im just going to start off saying RO water (LFS or RO UNIT) is what you should use in a saltwater reef tank. I use tap water and dechlorinator on my tank (fish only). 

As for lighting you can get T5 bulbs and starters now for about Â£30 that would mean you could keep soft corals and others. If you do use tap water make sure its not really really bad water. I have been told mushrooms and Zoas will be fine in a tank with tap water BUT i would suggest getting an RO unit and i am going to get one. They go for about Â£50-70 for a decent one but some waste alot of water so im not sure on getting one.


----------



## Davio615xx (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info!


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

t5 are great lights i just started with them , for water i used water from the store filtered and added the salt any time you use tap water you add chemicals and i hate to put something extra its no good to remove a chemical thats my feelings i started a 125 and put the right water and live rock and had fish in there in 2 days awesome ,,


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

also use 1 lb. lr per gallon helps alot


----------

